# Disney & Hurricane Closures ?



## 2rebecca (Sep 28, 2022)

We have reservations with check-in on Friday at DSS.  We still plan on traveling, but I'll be watching the weather closely and adjusting our plans as necessary.  I can see the Hurrican Ian updates at the top of https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/, but does Disney offer any push notifications so I'll be updated in real-time while traveling/driving?  It is a 10 hour drive so we are leaving tomorrow.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2022)

We are supposed to go next Friday.  That is up in the air, especially because we were flying into Tampa.  This storm could change everything.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 28, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> We have reservations with check-in on Friday at DSS.  We still plan on traveling, but I'll be watching the weather closely and adjusting our plans as necessary.  I can see the Hurrican Ian updates at the top of https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/, but does Disney offer any push notifications so I'll be updated in real-time while traveling/driving?  It is a 10 hour drive so we are leaving tomorrow.



no, I haven't seen anything like that.     I have a d23 Event this Saturday and been watching closely for updates.


----------



## 2rebecca (Sep 28, 2022)

mdurette said:


> no, I haven't seen anything like that. I have a d23 Event this Saturday and been watching closely for updates.


Thanks.  I wasn't sure if I was missing something.  I thought they'd have something in the Disney App.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 28, 2022)

I read on another board that no one will be allowed to check in before 3pm on the 30th.

I would think an email would be send out to people checking in that day?


----------



## 2rebecca (Sep 28, 2022)

AnnaS said:


> I read on another board that no one will be allowed to check in before 3pm on the 30th.
> 
> I would think an email would be send out to people checking in that day?


That is what it says on Disney's main page (the one I linked above).  I check in that day, but my II confirmation shows 4PM as the earliest check-in time.  I'm assuming the 3PM check-in is for folks that were supposed to check in today/tomorrow, but couldn't.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 28, 2022)

Tampa air port was reported closed because of Ian.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 29, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> Thanks.  I wasn't sure if I was missing something.  I thought they'd have something in the Disney App.


Last night and this morning when I open the MDE app I get a pop up titled Hurricane Ian with a general statement about monitoring and making operational adjustments, with a link to Learn More. That link goes to the WDW Weather Updates and Information webpage. So maybe no push notifications, but at least an easy way to access that webpage.



2rebecca said:


> That is what it says on Disney's main page (the one I linked above).  I check in that day, but my II confirmation shows 4PM as the earliest check-in time.  I'm assuming the 3PM check-in is for folks that were supposed to check in today/tomorrow, but couldn't.


The 3 PM time on Friday is a “don’t arrive before 3 PM” notice, for people who might plan to actually get there early that day. It says they won’t be able to check in. 4 PM is the normal checkin time for DVC resorts, but under normal circumstances guests can arrive earlier and may be able to get into their rooms earlier than 4. (We’ve gotten our room as early as 9 AM.)


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 29, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> That is what it says on Disney's main page (the one I linked above).  I check in that day, but my II confirmation shows 4PM as the earliest check-in time.  I'm assuming the 3PM check-in is for folks that were supposed to check in today/tomorrow, but couldn't.



They are re-opening on Friday at 3pm.  I would not plan on getting to the resort before that time.  Of course things can change again.

I read it on DVCNews.com 





__





						Disney Parks Closing for Two Days, Resort Check-Ins Limited | DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource!
					

Walt Disney World and Disney Vacation Club have announced a series of operational adjustments designed to safeguard guests and cast members as Hurricane Ian approaches.   The Walt Disney World theme




					dvcnews.com


----------



## 2rebecca (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm curious, is there any disadvantage to using Disney's online check-in?  It is our first time staying at any Disney resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> I'm curious, is there any disadvantage to using Disney's online check-in?  It is our first time staying at any Disney resort.


You can check into the unit with your phone App or Magic Band.  They send you the unit # via text.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 29, 2022)

AnnaS said:


> They are re-opening on Friday at 3pm.  I would not plan on getting to the resort before that time.  Of course things can change again.
> 
> I read it on DVCNews.com
> 
> ...


Sounds like there is still a lot of uncertainty about the reopening.  Personally I sure wouldn't want to be traveling to Florida right now.









						When Will Disney World Reopen Following Hurricane Ian?
					

Disney is currently closed, but here are the plans for reopening.




					insidethemagic.net


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 29, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> I'm curious, is there any disadvantage to using Disney's online check-in?  It is our first time staying at any Disney resort.


IMHO, no, there's no disadvantage to using online checkin.  It saves having to go to the front desk and wait in line, give them your credit card, etc.  During online checkin, you enter the approximate time you expect to arrive, and during normal times if your room is ready by then they'll text you the room number and a map, and you can go straight there.  Many times we've gotten the room-ready text as we were approaching the resort, but other times we haven't. 

Given the hurricane, I wouldn't expect your room to be ready early, but I'd do online checkin anyway.  If you haven't gotten the room-ready text by the time you arrive at SSR, you can check your luggage with Bell Services and walk around exploring the resort, swim, go on to Disney Springs, or otherwise enjoy WDW until it comes in.


----------



## gln60 (Sep 29, 2022)

Just spoke to my BIL down in Orlando..nothings open..stores,gas stations..nothing.…..although he said he has electric..thank goodness.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 30, 2022)

Of course once Disney has assessed damaged once the hurricane passed, anything can change by the minute.  (and it has passed now)

Any morning announcement can change in the afternoon.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 30, 2022)

The 4 WDW parks are open now. They staggered the opening hours today. I've read reports that Epcot is very busy with lots of vloggers and people who were ready to get outside. Apparently, the Jungle Cruise in MK and Kilimanjaro Safari in AK are closed while more clean-up is needed in those areas. Universal Orlando parks are not yet open.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> The 4 WDW parks are open now. They staggered the opening hours today. I've read reports that Epcot is very busy with lots of vloggers and people who were ready to get outside. Apparently, the Jungle Cruise in MK and Kilimanjaro Safari in AK are closed while more clean-up is needed in those areas. Universal Orlando parks are not yet open.


I thought Universal Orlando parks opened to Universal resort guests today?

*A Message from Universal Orlando Resort*
*Universal Orlando Resort will begin a phased reopen for Universal Orlando Resort hotel guests only:*

We continue to conduct assessment and recovery efforts across our entire destination with the safety of our guests and team members being our top priority. *We expect to begin a phased reopen of portions of our destination for Universal Orlando Resort hotel guests only beginning Friday, Sept. 30.*


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 30, 2022)

This was posted on the Universal Orlando webpage today. The parks were not open today for normal operations, not even for resort guests. Several UO resort guests have posted on the DisBoards that the parks were closed today, Volcano Bay and City Walk opened in the afternoon for resort guests only and HHN was opening tonight to everyone who had tickets. Regular park hours will resume tomorrow, Saturday, Oct. 1st.


----------



## 2rebecca (Oct 10, 2022)

Our trip to WDW was great!  Driving down we were careful to keep the gas tank at least 1/2 full in case there were gas shortages, but that wasn't an issue.   There were a lot of small limbs/branches all over some of the lawns at DSS, but for the most part, the sidewalks & parking areas were clear.  We saw a few large branches (partial trees) that had fallen, but those were in out-of-the-way areas and cleaned up quickly.  I didn't notice any storm damage at any of the parks we visited (Magic Kingdom, Epcot and Universal.)  It was the best weather we've ever encountered in Orlando.


----------



## nomoretslt (Oct 10, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> Our trip to WDW was great!  Driving down we were careful to keep the gas tank at least 1/2 full in case there were gas shortages, but that wasn't an issue.   There were a lot of small limbs/branches all over some of the lawns at DSS, but for the most part, the sidewalks & parking areas were clear.  We saw a few large branches (partial trees) that had fallen, but those were in out-of-the-way areas and cleaned up quickly.  I didn't notice any storm damage at any of the parks we visited (Magic Kingdom, Epcot and Universal.)  It was the best weather we've ever encountered in Orlando.


Glad to hear all went well for you.  Disney keeps up with preventive care of their trees (I.e. deadwood) which Really helps.  And they’ve always been pretty quick with storm clean up.  Wish they would remove some trees, though, that are too close to balconies at certain resorts (BWV) which makes the room dark and a stuffy balcony…not to mention if you reserve a pool/garden view you can have a tree blocking everything).  I really want to make a two day stop at Universal before one of our DVC stays next year.  Did you enjoy Saratoga Springs?
we live up the coast from Myrtle  Beach ….they got slammed from Ian.  We got lots of scary wind and rain and one water spout touched down near us.  We were not expecting it….originally the storm was going to go more westerly and not over the ocean again. Good thinking on keeping the tank relatively full.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 10, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> Our trip to WDW was great!  Driving down we were careful to keep the gas tank at least 1/2 full in case there were gas shortages, but that wasn't an issue.   There were a lot of small limbs/branches all over some of the lawns at DSS, but for the most part, the sidewalks & parking areas were clear.  We saw a few large branches (partial trees) that had fallen, but those were in out-of-the-way areas and cleaned up quickly.  I didn't notice any storm damage at any of the parks we visited (Magic Kingdom, Epcot and Universal.)  It was the best weather we've ever encountered in Orlando.


Since the storm passed, the weather has been great. Rainy season is certainly over. It seems that these storms absorb so much energy from the atmosphere that there isn't any rain left to fall...


----------



## 2rebecca (Oct 11, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> Glad to hear all went well for you.  Disney keeps up with preventive care of their trees (I.e. deadwood) which Really helps.  And they’ve always been pretty quick with storm clean up.  Wish they would remove some trees, though, that are too close to balconies at certain resorts (BWV) which makes the room dark and a stuffy balcony…not to mention if you reserve a pool/garden view you can have a tree blocking everything).  I really want to make a two day stop at Universal before one of our DVC stays next year.  Did you enjoy Saratoga Springs?
> we live up the coast from Myrtle  Beach ….they got slammed from Ian.  We got lots of scary wind and rain and one water spout touched down near us.  We were not expecting it….originally the storm was going to go more westerly and not over the ocean again. Good thinking on keeping the tank relatively full.


I did enjoy Saratoga Springs.  It was our first time staying on any DVC property.  There were 5 of us in a 1-bedroom.  I was hesitant and fully expected to walk away saying never again since there are so many other nice multi-bedroom timeshares nearby.  Instead, we decided if our next trip involves going to Disney, staying on property is the way to go.  That is assuming I can trade into it.  No way would I pay $570/night!


----------



## nomoretslt (Oct 13, 2022)

They recently did a refurbishment that installed the little bed under the TV.  I hear they did a nice job.


----------



## 2rebecca (Oct 16, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> They recently did a refurbishment that installed the little bed under the TV.  I hear they did a nice job.


I don’t know how recent the update is; there was already ware & tear on the sofa Murphy bed.  I much preferred the two murphy beds to the pullouts that were shown on II’s website!  They were much easier to put away than sofa beds and I’m certain much more comfortable.  The only thing I didn’t like about the unit was the lack of storage for the 3 people staying in the living room.  There was no place for their clothes.  The only room with drawers or hanging space was in the bedroom.  Well, the closet is in the oddly configured bathroom, but there is no separation between that portion of the bath and the bedroom.  It would be nicer if they replaced the tables in the foyer with a small dresser with at least 3 drawers.  

I also wish the room had a second water closet.  I didn’t mind sharing a shower with 5, but 2 of the males thought they had dibs on the toilet after any outing.  There was lots of whining on the third day when I decided to prove them wrong!


----------

